
The USAF has built and flown a full-scale prototype of its future fighter jet - krtkush
https://www.defensenews.com/breaking-news/2020/09/15/the-us-air-force-has-built-and-flown-a-mysterious-full-scale-prototype-of-its-future-fighter-jet/
======
m0zg
It better not have a human in the cockpit, or else it would be more useful to
set taxpayer money on fire instead.

